# [solved]Verstaendnisfrage: Xorg (remote)

## Kleinrechner

Hallo,

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, laeuft der xorg-server (wie der name schon sagt), aber der Version 1.0, als Server.

D.h. man kann aufgrund des Servers mehrere Instanzen davon ausfuehren lassen. Man koennte hier auch remote xorg-instanzen starten, oder?

Ich muesste dann also von einem anderen Rechner aus das xorg von einem anderen Ausfuehren koennen, oder hab ich da ein Verstaendnis-Problem?

Wie muesste ich das dann ausprobieren?

Wenn ich gegooglet habe, bin ich immer auf VNC und ssh -X gestossen. Mir ist schon klar, dass ich eine Remote-Verbindung ueber VNC starten koennte, aber die Frage ist halt wirklich, wie ich den ganzen Xorg auf einem anderen Rechner ausfuehren koennte (cih denke, die Netzgeschwindigkeit waere gegeben).

Wenn ich im KDM-Anmeldescreent "remote" auswaehle und die IP eines Rechenrs eingebe, wechselt der Screen zwar, aber auf einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit der Xorg-Maus, wo ich Maus zwar bewegen, aber sonst ncihts anfangen kann. Oder ist das dann wieder etwas anderes?

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich das ueberhaupt so umsetzten kann und wenn ja, wie ich das machen muesste?

Wuerde hierfuer die exakt selbe Version von Xorg benoetigt (sind alle >1.0)?

Waere die Version von KDE etc hiefuer wichtig oder ist das irrelevant?

Danke

cu

  Christian

----------

## Baer69

Hallo,

X11 besteht immer aus Server und Client. Schau Dir mal Xnest an. 

MfG

BM

----------

## 69719

Also was ich immer mal mache ist ein Amarok auf einem entfernten Rechner (Küche, 192.168.0.x) laufen und die GUI in meinen Desktop (Wohnzimmer, 192.168.0.y) integrieren zu lassen.

Dazu rufe ich auf meine Wohnzimmer Desktop

```

xhost + 192.168.0.x

```

und in der Küche starte ich das ganze via

```

export DISPLAY=192.168.0.y:0

amarok

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

es geht noch einfacher. 

1. X11 Forwarding für SSH auf dem Server einstellen

 */etc/ssh/sshd_config wrote:*   

> 
> 
> X11Forwarding yes
> 
> X11DisplayOffset 10
> ...

 

2. X11 Forwarding für den Client einstellen

 */etc/ssh/ssh_config wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ForwardX11 yes
> 
> 

 

Alternativ ist es möglich via LTSP das Rootfilesystem via NFS zu mounten und dann die X-Server Binaries und Treiber des Servers zu nutzen

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Necoro

Bei X-Forwarding mittel SSH hat mich übrigens die gentoo-wiki darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass:

```
ssh -YC $RECHNER $PROGRAMM
```

besser ist als

```
ssh -X $RECHNER $PROGRAMM
```

und ich muss sagen: recht haben sie  :Smile:  ... nun funktioniert auch integration mit systray, notify-popups, themes ... und bei weitem schneller ist es auch  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Bei X-Forwarding mittel SSH hat mich übrigens die gentoo-wiki darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass:
> 
> ```
> ssh -YC $RECHNER $PROGRAMM
> ```
> ...

 

das es "schneller" ist liegt vermutlich am -C paramerter (=compress)  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Bei X-Forwarding mittel SSH hat mich übrigens die gentoo-wiki darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass:
> 
> ```
> ssh -YC $RECHNER $PROGRAMM
> ```
> ...

 

Vielleicht liegt es nicht nur daran, sondern auch daran, dass -Y als "insecure" gilt  :Sad:  Vielleicht wird da die Verschlüsselung irgendwie umgangen.

siehe: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_X-forwarding

MfG. Stefan

EDITH:  *man ssh wrote:*   

> 
> 
>      −Y      Enables trusted X11 forwarding.  Trusted X11 forwardings are not
> 
>              subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
> ...

 

----------

## Necoro

Schon - aber in meinem Heimnetzwerk ist mir das bisschen Unsicherheit egal  :Smile: . Weil Sachen, die mit -X geforwardet werden, haben halt größere und kleinere Macken  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Schon - aber in meinem Heimnetzwerk ist mir das bischen Unsicherheit egal . Weil Sachen, die mit -X geforwardet werden, haben halt größere und kleinere Macken 

 

da hast du wohl recht  :Very Happy: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Kleinrechner

 *Baer69 wrote:*   

> X11 besteht immer aus Server und Client

 

d.h. der Client muss sich auf dem selben Rechner befinden wie der Server? Oder koennen sich Server-PC und Client-PC unterschieden?

Wie gesagt, die anderen Varianten mit ssh -X, VNC usw sind mir durchaus bekannt, die Frage, die ich mir stelle ist halt wirklich, ob ich einen ganzen X11 auf einem anderen REchner ausfuehren kann.

cu

  Christian

----------

## Necoro

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System#Kommunikationsmodell

----------

## Kleinrechner

D.h. also, wenn ich den Client auf einem anderen Rechner laufen lassen, wird dort die graphische Ausgabe angezeigt, die Tastatur- und Maus-Eingaben muessten aber immernoch am Server geschehen. Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe...

Das ist zwar leider fast genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich eigenltich wollte, aber jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, wie ihc das verstehen muss.

Danke

cu

  Christian

----------

## Necoro

Das Problem ist, dass X hier ein bisschen verquere Namensgebung hat:

- der Server ist der, der zeichnet und die Ereignisse entgegennimmt

- der Client der, auf dem die Programme laufen

Wenn du also zB mit dem Laptop A die Oberfläche von PC B anzeigen möchtest - also auf A arbeiten, während die Programme auf B laufen, so wäre A der Server und B der Client ...

(es sei denn ich bringe das auch durcheinander)

/edit: Ok - scheine das richtig zu haben ... vgl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_terminal

/edit2: Ja - das heißt auch, dass der xorg-server sich dann auch auf Laptop A befinden muss

----------

## Kleinrechner

Danke,

das mit dem xdmcp kann ich genau das machen, was ich wollte.

Und es funktioniert auch wunderbar  :Smile: 

Nur noch zum Verstaendnis, es handelt sich hierbei nicht um einen Xorg-Server/Client, sondern um eine separate Applikation, oder?

----------

